# Friday Night Couples League



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just a little reminder about our friday night couples league starting tomorrow night at UAC.

It's $15 bucks a couple and the shooting starts at 7:00 pm so come a little early, get signed up and get ready to have a blast. It's a great crowd and we're always looking for new folks!

See y'all there!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats fifteen bucks a week right?? Not that my wife shoots but just verifying the price if I found somebody to shoot with.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Thats fifteen bucks a week right?? Not that my wife shoots but just verifying the price if I found somebody to shoot with.


Yup.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Where is the UAC located? I might have to convince my wife to break out her bow and start shooting again.

Mark


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey Ratt I need someone to shoot with tonight? You up for it? Anyone?????


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

For those of you living south of SLC there is another couples league starting tonight @ Humphries archery in American Fork.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll shoot with ya, Hogan, if you promise not to laugh at me.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> I'll shoot with ya, Hogan, if you promise not to laugh at me.


Street goes 2 ways, have not knocked an arrow since Nov 15th or so, I will be there around 6:30-6:45, see you there. Call me if you get hung up.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I will be there next week, it is my wife's b-day today and shooting arrows is not what she had in mind. :roll:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I will be shooting my stupid long bow, so have no fear on your shooting abilities, you are guaranteed to out shoot me! :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I might come down there to see how thing are and so on.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

CP1 said:


> For those of you living south of SLC there is another couples league starting tonight @ Humphries archery in American Fork.


Shut up Cody. :mrgreen: Now I know why you've been shining us for that last few years. :?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in the same boat Hogan.... haven't shot in a while. The only valid excuse I have is that money is tight so I can't really justify to the wife going to shoot for fifteen bucks. Other than that, I live right across the street so if you want, next week (payday) I'll try and make it over if you still want to shoot with me. It'd be nice to put faces with names and bwhntr... I'd be willing to bet a lot of you guys shooting the "primitive" setup are playing possum and could school a lot of us shooting compounds and "techie" setups. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hogan it was nice meeting you last night. Tex it was great talking with you agian last night. it looks liek i will be shooting in two weeks.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ah, c'mon RR, you spill more than 15 bucks getting out of bed in the morning. :shock: 

Crowbar your cheap asss wallet open and dig some "beer" money out and come have some fun with us.  :mrgreen:

Hell, if you live so close, walk over. That will save you 4 bucks in gas right there...

And, it's only 7 bucks if you come alone. You spent more than that on lunch yesterday.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I need a date. You must be hot. Preferably rich. And of course a worse shot than me. ****...where is treehugginhuntr when you need him. Hawaii my arse! :wink: 

Seriously though I'll go if somebody takes me (you buy...treat a lady right)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Ah, c'mon RR, you spill more than 15 bucks getting out of bed in the morning. :shock:
> 
> Crowbar your cheap asss wallet open and dig some "beer" money out and come have some fun with us.  :mrgreen:
> 
> Hell, if you live so close, walk over. That will save you 4 bucks in gas right there...


I'll be over there for sure this Friday, shooting or not, just to meet some of the crowd. I went back and read your first post so I told the wife it'd only be 7.50, the same as shooting any other night. I might bring my bow and be up for some humiliation. :lol:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Zim, I will shoot with you and glyph, my treat. No joke. Be there early, and experience my target panic first hand.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I will be there next week with my boy but I don't know if he will make a whole partner maybe a 1/2. Well to tell the truth the two of us will equal the height of one "idiot with a bow. I think we will need someone to shoot with us.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Dude, if glyph and zim are partnered up, i'd shoot with you and the boy. I don't know if you knew this, but you are one of the first people I ever shot with in a 3d league. I was a lot better back then.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

It's a done deal, the boy will be lucky if he shoots the lights out.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok it's done then, We have two more couples.

Zimmy/ RR77 and Idiot / team Trol.

It'll be a sausage party no doubt but what the hell. *\-\* 

Trish, you could do better than this motly crew. Where's bowgirl when we need her.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Our team name will be the Pork Swords.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Our team name will be the Pork Swords.


 :lol:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Our team name will be the Pork Swords.


I have a friend that was ski patrol up at Sundance and that was his nick name.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Our team name will be the Pork Swords.


 _/O _/O


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Slope,

Have we decided on our uniforms yet?

Thank you,

Idiot


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Slope,
> 
> Have we decided on our uniforms yet?
> 
> ...


I have a great Idea for our team shirts. Something like this picture on a nice t-shirt.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh Lord!

OK, Fish and I are coming (weather permitting.) TWO questions?

1. Where is this place located?

2. What time must we arrive?

:mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

7:00 there is a big blue napa auto parts building on state and about 40th. It is just down the street from there (west on Gordon ave) see ya there


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

South on State from 39th.... there will be a 7-11 on the left hand side. The street for UAC is right across State from that Sev. If you pass Pinky's topless bar, you've gone too far south. :lol: I'll be at the shoot, but may not bring my bow... I'll just come to see the festivities and root on the Pork Swords.... its just such a cool name


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

we will see you guys next friday night to fling some arrows with you.Cant make this one tonight.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Had some time today... so I created a few versions of the "Pork Swords" jerseys for you guys.... feel free to take them and order them as your own. :lol:





































-*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- |-O-| |-O-| <<--O/

See you fellas over there tonight!!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

nice work!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

That must be a big bun.....


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

River,

I like the george michaels one, who's the 3rd guy? By the way we are a fully hetero team. It's just our way of cheating.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Had some time today... so I created a few versions of the "Pork Swords" jerseys for you guys.... feel free to take them and order them as your own. :lol:
> ...


Uggghhhh, sorry you're sick. I was just out of work for a couple days with crud. I'm not all that crafty with the designing... its CustomInk.com. I made our teams softball jerseys on the site so thought i'd mess around with some different lettering. Wonder what they thing about having my teams logos and then all of a sudden a bunch of potential orders called Pork Swords.... :lol: Anyway, I'll get together a couple more "Hetero" shirts and throw them on... just to straighten things out. Pun intended.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are some Pork Swords shirts that might not be so feminine or "life partner" oriented. 8)


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

It was fun even though I sucked it up. I have a problem I need to coach myself through. Didn't see a lot of people there though. Where was our director of marketing (riverrat)? Where was Zim? Glyph get better. Be there next week please. By the way, I was surprised that finnegan didn't look like a college professor.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Didn't see a lot of people there though. Where was our director of marketing (riverrat)? Where was Zim? Glyph get better. Be there next week please. By the way, I was surprised that finnegan didn't look like a college professor.


Sorry fellas... Wendy was fixing up the girls room and had to go get more stuff from the store so I was stuck home babysitting two teenagers and my daughter... I'd rather have been at UAC, trust me. :? Oh well... glad you guys had a good time. Next week I'll be there to shoot if I have my say. Tonight, Wendy didn't get home till right after seven and then we ordered pizza... so it was just a combination of crap that kept me from going. I was bummed but I guess in the big picture, hanging out with the wife and kids playing dominoes and watching "The Hot Chick" on tv will probably earn me brownie points towards absences later on this year.... At least thats how I'm justifying it to myself right now.... -)O(-


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> It was fun even though I sucked it up. I have a problem I need to coach myself through. Didn't see a lot of people there though. Where was our director of marketing (riverrat)? Where was Zim? Glyph get better. Be there next week please. By the way, I was surprised that finnegan didn't look like a college professor.


I bailed last minute. Just wasn't in the cards. I won't be able to make it next week either, but I will try the week after. By then TEX will be back in town, and Fishy will be getting better.

Glad you had fun.

P.S. I like finnigan's looks just the way they are. He's a very cool dude! Peace.

8)


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> P.S. I like finnigan's looks just the way they are. He's a very cool dude! Peace.8)


I wish I'd been born rich instead of so drop dead handsome. Bad enough the ladies won't leave me alone, now I've got Zim's attention.

Pleasure to shoot and B.S. with you guys, though. I think Northslope's boy is the best archer of the bunch of us. He and I had equal scores, but since he's shooting a long bow withiout sites, I gotta concede the contest there. As for the B.S., well, Idiot's the champ in that contest. :lol:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Idiot was driving me nuts! All he could talk about was how I "HAD" to shoot these new out of this world broadhead. I didn't catch the name, really was not listening. Kind of shut him off when he talked about how his next year FF team was going to rock!!!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

My fantasy team will rock, just as soon as I learn binary code and will be able to manage my team!!!!! Like I said, it was a good time for everyone who missed. However, I couldn't help but feel like an outsider. No female companion, far from it. Slope is a man's man. Maybe we should all switch to the thursday or is it tuesday night league.....Just a thought.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

One night and you are already thinking of leaving me. :shock: I tried to let you be the man, I let you pull all the arrows.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

north slope said:


> One night and you are already thinking of leaving me. :shock: I tried to let you be the man, I let you pull all the arrows.


I'm sorry baby, I love your finger paintings. I will never leave you... I just thought this is something that would add a little excitement to our relationship.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I will tell you what....I will let you pay for me on Friday, I will also try to be very moody, emotional, and boss you around a lot. You will really feel like you are with a woman! :roll:


----------

